# [OT] della serie: chi ha soldi, non é colpevole

## codadilupo

al link: 

Raggiunto accordo tra Microsoft e Be Inc. 

Lazienda di Bill Gates chiude il contenzioso con Be Inc. pagando 23,3 milioni di dollari. 

di Pasquale Bruno 

8/9/2003 

Be Inc. è unazienda produttrice di software nota per il suo sistema operativo BeOs, leggero ed efficiente, ora uscita dal mercato. Allinizio del 2002 Be Inc. citò in giudizio Microsoft accusandola di aver effettuato pressioni su alcuni produttori di Pc per limitare la diffusione del sistema operativo BeOs.

Il caso ora è stato chiuso con il pagamento di 23,3 milioni di dollari a Be Inc. e con la conclusione che da parte di Microsoft non vi è stato alcun comportamento illegale.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Purtroppo é così, finché ci sarà qcuno che glieli fa guadagnare.....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Purtroppo é così, finché ci sarà qcuno che glieli fa guadagnare.....  

 

e quale vuoi che sia la soluzione se non smettere tutti di usare windows? Ma anche lì un rischio c'è... e se comprassero linux? 

/me trema all'idea

----------

## doom.it

linux is a trademark of Linus Torvalds 

linux is licensed under the GPL

Possono comprare il nome (ammesso di corrompere Linus) ma non il contenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> linux is a trademark of Linus Torvalds 
> 
> linux is licensed under the GPL
> 
> Possono comprare il nome (ammesso di corrompere Linus) ma non il contenuto 

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

EsATTTOOO

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possono comprare il nome (ammesso di corrompere Linus) ma non il contenuto 

 

Va a dirlo a McBride (CEO di SCO) e vediamo se anche lui ne è così sicuro...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Benve

ma Be Inc. non era fallita?

Ancora lo fanno BeOs

----------

## siggy

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il caso ora è stato chiuso con il pagamento di 23,3 milioni di dollari a Be Inc. e con la conclusione che da parte di Microsoft non vi è stato alcun comportamento illegale.

 

Scusa, ma se Microsoft non avrebbe fatto nulla di male perche' ha pagato?

Secondo me l'accordo (e il pagamento) sono un'ammissione di colpa di Microsoft (o no)?

bho...

----------

